
The Very Unnerving Existence of Teen Boss, a Magazine for Girls - thisisit
https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-very-unnerving-existence-of-teen-boss-a-magazine-for-girls
======
humbleMouse
This article is hilarious and creepy. The whole thing reminds me of something
from a modern anime.

